# Oscar got Attacked!!



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Oscar was walking in the park the other day off lead and went up to have a sniff at a Sheltie and this is the result, the damned thing just turned on him for no reason. The owner has paid the vets fees and has agreed to put her mutt on a leash and muzzle it. It was really upsetting as he is my first dog, puts all his trust in me and he gets beaten up!!!
http://www.photobox.co.uk/album/168765209

PS, can anyone explain how i put up a pic in the post rather than a link? I can never seem to work it out!!


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi i'm sorry to hear and see what happened to your V mine was bit last month but not as bad it's heart breaking, I hope it won't have any long term effects. Re posting pictures i'm probably not the best for advice but here goes, when you are writing your post underneath the text box there is a section for additional options if you click that it brings down the drop box for attachments then you just browse and upload. Hope that makes sense, good luck


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Oscar's wounds. Hope he heals up quick.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that Oscar got attacked. What a traumatic experience for both (owner and dog). My dog Snickers has not "really" been attacked yet, but he seems to be quick with the reflexes when dogs have tried to snap at him-thank goodness. You were lucky that the other owner took care of the bill and will take the necessary precautions. Was Oscar on or off leash when he was bitten?


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

any dog that tries to touch my babies is gonna get the crap kicked out of them


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds bad, hopefully he is fine though 

For the images, there is a button like this:









Click that button, and in between the {img} and {/img} tags that are placed when you click it paste the direct URL of the image (eg. the .gif .jpeg etc.)


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

He is fine, vet is happy with the recovery, and he has no problem going up to other dogs! Thanks for all your replies folks. Going to try to put a pic up now, fingers crossed!!










Have done a preview and it looks like it has worked, thanks Calum


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

YOUR PARENTAL INSTINCTS KICK IN WHETHER OR NOT THEIR YOUR BIOLOGICAL BABIES OR NOT.... YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN ? ??? HOPE SO!!!
ANYWAY HOPE YOUR BOTH RECOVERED FROM THE TRAUMA.
BEST WISHES


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Oscar looks to be well on the mend. Good thing it wasn't any closer to his eye. 
Some dogs just aren't friendly I guess.


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Gunnr said:


> Oscar looks to be well on the mend. Good thing it wasn't any closer to his eye.
> Some dogs just aren't friendly I guess.


Yeah my old dog (cross between a wienerama and a german short-haired pointer) got attacked by a Staffordshire Bull Terrier that grabbed him round the neck and everything.

He was fine after a month, but I know how you feel and it is really horrible.


----------

